# Wing spots



## Poekiej (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there!

Finally got some of rocky's wingspots on a picture.
I'm actually sure he is male, because of the headbanging and his whistling, but maybe some of you, experts can have a look at his spots?

Also got some pic's from his very 1st bath (YAY!)
Gave him water so many times, but he refused to do something with it, but now he finally did!

Wing














































Too cute...


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

How cute is he!!!!!  I'm not too good with the visually sexing thing, I've had terrible luck with mine, all my three girls we originally thought were boys LOL


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I will not make the call on wing spot sexing, but by what you say he does, he sounds like a male.
he sure is cute when wet, he had a good soaking.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I love when birdies bathe! They are too cute! great photos!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

If we look at the wing spots-female and if we look at the behavior male.He is cute wet tiel.


----------



## fpowell (Jul 30, 2011)

My tiel's love the water. I put the water for bathing in the cage, and Grady still gets in the drinking water. Your tiel is so cute wet. Looks like he really love it.


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I love pic #2: chicken soup!

Wet bird pics always make me smile.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

He is absolutely soaked what a cutie


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If Rocky hasn't had a molt yet, he is male. The wing spots don't look like they go all the way to the body. If Rocky has molted, then Rocky should be a Rockette.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> If Rocky hasn't had a molt yet, he is male. The wing spots don't look like they go all the way to the body. If Rocky has molted, then Rocky should be a Rockette.


Yeah but they cover part of the secondary feathers.He looks like he is a male.He wistles...etc.


----------



## Poekiej (Jun 9, 2011)

He is in his first molt.. A few of his wing feathers fell out and are replaced, but not all of them yet..
It's complicated with this bird, because they say it's a split pied?
Guess I'll have to go for his behavior, and then he's definitely a male..
I think he's trying to say "hello rocky" whistles a short part of the twisted nerve, the headbanging, he makes heart wings... Unless someone tell me that females do that as well?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of one of the babies moose with spots all the way to his body (blurry pic)


----------



## Poekiej (Jun 9, 2011)

And is this picture male or female?
Rocky doesn't have that many spots on his wings tho, but he is clipped, so I don't know what he would look like with all his wing feathers.
He's making it so complicated for me to find out, that I started thinking that he maybe doesn't want me to know for sure what he is


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Moose is a male


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Poekiej said:


> He is in his first molt.. A few of his wing feathers fell out and are replaced, but not all of them yet..
> It's complicated with this bird, because they say it's a split pied?
> Guess I'll have to go for his behavior, and then he's definitely a male..
> I think he's trying to say "hello rocky" whistles a short part of the twisted nerve, the headbanging, he makes heart wings... Unless someone tell me that females do that as well?


He is a pied.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

I've read a small percentage of female cockatiels will talk, but behaviror still sounds male.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Rocky looks like he is the happiest fid in the universe!! Love the pics!! Now I love 4birdsNC advise . . . maybe he could be a "Rockette"!! How cute is that???


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Woo hoo--lookes like he loves bath time  Adorable wet feathers!


----------

